# RioSwap 2016 is this Wed



## Your Group Ride (Mar 8, 2009)

Everyone's favorite gear swap, is back! We're looking at year number 7 for the best swap/social event in FoCo. Those of you that have attended this event in the past know that it's equal parts gear-swap and season kick-off party. Even if you're not buying, selling, or trading, you should swing by for a drink or 3. 

RioSwap 2016 will take place on Wednesday, March 2nd in the Rio Grande Mexican Restaurant Agave Room (upstairs of the FoCo Rio). Doors open at 5pm for vendors and 6pm for the general public. Vendor tables cost a mere $20.00, general public entry is FREE. The nice thing about RioSwap is, the prices get better as the vendors continue to spend their newly found cash on RioMargs. 

In addition to the Rio Grande Mexican Restaurant, we'd like to thank Bike Fort Collins for sponsoring the event. Their support of the event keeps it free. 

This isn't just limited to bikes, any outdoor gear is welcome. 
As in years past, there will be a free Rio salsa bar. 
The Rio bar will be open and serving world famous Rio margs and local beers. 

What: RioSwap a gear swap and social event.
When: Wednesday, Wednesday, March 2nd 6pm-10pm
Where: the Agave Room above the Fort Collins Rio
How Much: Free to enter, $20.00 to sell. Table must be reserved in advance. 
Deets: [email protected]

To reserve a vendor table please fill out the form on Your Group Ride

Tables are still available. 

If you will be purchasing multiple tables, please fill out the form once for each table. After you have filled out the form, you will be redirected to PayPal to pay for your table(s).


----------

